# labor units



## hd13 (Feb 9, 2013)

what labor units do you estimators use, for receptacles, panelboards, conduit etc. and are you union, non-union, residential, commercial or industrial.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I use hours.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I get paid in gum.


----------



## hd13 (Feb 9, 2013)

*labor unit*

example: labor unit per recep for estimating, 0.4 hrs per standard recep


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A standard recep installed with 14-2 NM in wood framing 12 feet from the last one, or a standard recep installed in a parking lot on a light pole or sign 1500' feet underground from the building?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

the labor unit I use is only related to the installation of the recep. The wire, box, and cover plate each have their on LU.

For estimating purposes I have generic assemblies priced, and adjust unit prices according to the job particulars.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> the labor unit I use is only related to the installation of the recep. The wire, box, and cover plate each have their on LU.
> 
> For estimating purposes I have generic assemblies priced, and adjust unit prices according to the job particulars.


X2, well said. Of course you must also take in consideration of what you overhead is and your profit goal is. As 480 stated in his example every job is different with varying hours and job costs although on paper they may seem like a similar job.

For my business new work cost $xx per box, old work cost $xx per box and then there are variations that come into play. Obviously i will not be charging the same price for a new work receptacle mounted to the service panel as i would for an new work oven receptacle 50' from the service panel.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

hd13 said:


> what labor units do you estimators use, for receptacles, panelboards, conduit etc. and are you union, non-union, residential, commercial or industrial.


This is A LOT to ask. 
Why are you asking?


----------

